
Hypocriticalmorphism - jamesjyu
http://designaday.tumblr.com/post/18890633973/hypocriticalmorphism
======
Detrus
The linked to examples [http://cache.ustwo.co.uk/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/2012/0...](http://cache.ustwo.co.uk/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/2012/02/frame_3.jpg) comparing skeuomorphic apps to their
minimalist counterparts are very misleading. The skeumorphic apps are well
designed while the particular minimalist apps are not. Neither trend can
rescue bad craftsmanship. The W8 notes app can still show notes in the
background just as iOS does, it does not go against recommendations. A fair
comparison would be between the default white/gray/blue iOS aqua theme and
white on black W8.

The main design problem is not with the visual skin of the apps. Skeumorphism
is in the very concept of the apps. They took notes from the physical world,
put them inside the computer and in the case of Nokia's W8 app, removed all
references to real world but in case of iOS they kept them.

But the physical concept of notes is still there. The concept was not
redesigned to take advantage of computers, so what's the point of redesigning
the visual skin/aesthetic?

When we redesign the concepts then skeumorphic visual skin will naturally fall
away.

